# Herping spots in Perth



## lizardman59 (Sep 26, 2012)

hey guys im back and summer is coming which means ill be out herping the problem is our local herping spot is being mowed down by a near by school for more buildings :evil::evil::evil: so i was wondering if u perth herpers could help a fellow herper out with some herping spots up in the hills as this summer i really wanna find some cool critters 

P.S 
if u dont wanna ruin ur spots by posting on this thread pm me  


cheers guys


----------



## Snowman (Sep 26, 2012)

Just use google maps and look for bush areas near you ;-)


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 26, 2012)

yep, its always funner to find your own spots !


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 26, 2012)

hey guys thanks for the help i have found some nice looking spots but do u know any spots where i can find some monitors or some snakes atleast cheers for the help


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 26, 2012)

looking forward to going herping around perth this season aswell


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 26, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> looking forward to going herping around perth this season aswell



u heard that speak up guys


----------



## Echiopsis (Sep 26, 2012)

lizardman59 said:


> u heard that speak up guys



There's reptiles in any patch of bush in Perth, just go out and look. Id be surprised if any patch bigger than about an acre didnt at least hold a few Dugites and other common critters. There's no quick fix, you need to put the time in (both researching where the animals are likely to be found and the best times) and you will be rewarded.


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 26, 2012)

try go walking around wetlands , dams rivers from 8-11 is the way to go for tigers snakes (Notechis scutatus) and just look under tin sheets in the bush for dugites and other reptiles , try go along old offroad tracks at night and you might find something . (go when it has just gotten dark )


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 27, 2012)

Next to the road almost always a great spot for herping.


----------



## Niall (Sep 27, 2012)

Become a member on this WA forum.
West Australian Reptile Discussion Forum - Index


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 27, 2012)

hey guys thanks for all the help i went herping today and found 4 thickies and another gecko with really great colours as it gets hotter im going to go to this one spot try and find some elapids cheers guys for all the help


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 27, 2012)

where abouts did you you find the barkers?


----------

